# P320C first outing



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just picked this one up a few days ago. Brand new, Sig Lites, thorough cleaning and lubrication. Next was a trip to the range where I ran 50 rounds of Armscor 124gr and 50 rounds of PMC 124gr. Not a single problem, just stacked the brass in a nice neat pile. The trigger looks like the traditional DA/SA Sig trigger, that is to say, no trigger safety. The reset is short and crisp and overall the trigger is great. My trigger gauge says 7lbs. break, but at the range it doesn't feel that heavy. I was able to do double and triple taps quite accurately with it. Probably better than most of pistols. I am really liking it . It isn't much to look at but functions very well. I have noticed some very good reviews and few problems reported so far.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree, the new P320c is a truly great pistol and will garner a big chunk of the striker fired pistol market as word gets out.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

mag318 said:


> I agree, the new P320c is a truly great pistol and will garner a big chunk of the striker fired pistol market as word gets out.


Looks killer. Nice shooting too! Mine is a brass throwing machine.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't wait to get mine... may get the CZ Scorpion first though. The new FDE model looks great. I totally fell in love with the trigger on this gun... hard to explain it, but it just feels great! Sig knocked this one out of the park.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

One of my local LEOs carries the full size version and loves it. I haven't shot one yet, but I have to admit the trigger dry fire is pret-t-y darn crisp. The grip is a little fat for me, but it really does feel pretty good over all. I'd love to shoot one. What can you say though...it's a Sig!


----------



## cobra6 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just got mine yesterday,have yet to shoot it, this is my first Sig and hpe it lives up to all the good posts, the trigger feels very good will compare it to my Walther PPQ.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Mine should be here tomorrow, very curious how its going to shoot.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I ordered mine a week ago and can't wait to get her!

I ordered the full size frame and 3.9 barrel. In the Sig Catalog it is called the carry model.


----------

